# Can plastic push & seal drain be attached to metal p-trap?



## zannej (Aug 23, 2015)

I got a new faucet to install but I realized after the purchase that it doesn't have a diverter, thus I will have to use the factory provided "Push and Seal" drain by Pfister






One of the issues is that the 1.25" drain is plastic but my existing pipes appear to be metal.









It looks to me like the metal pipe is sealed together with teflon tape. I'm assuming that it probably functions in a similar manner to the equivalent PVC fittings.






Could I still use the existing pipe and attach it to the plastic drain or would I need to replace the whole run with PVC?

I'm hoping I can keep the existing pipes for now-- even though I don't like the S-trap-- since I would have to go under the house to do it.

Would the metal ones fit ok temporarily? Can pipe dope be used with the metal and plastic together?


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 23, 2015)

Amazon reviews (scroll down on your link) seem to say yes. But if you are not comfortable with it you can get a new tailpiece from a plumbing supply store. Then you would just replace the parts above the trap.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 23, 2015)

BTW, there are seals or plastic rings in those fittings so no tape required.


----------



## joecaption (Aug 24, 2015)

I would have removed and tossed that old plated pipe and replaced with PVC anyway.
Looks like it's in poor shape, and at some point it always rust out and leaks.
A whole new trap assembly might cost a whole $7.00 or less.
All the pieces needed come in one bag.


----------



## zannej (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks guys. I plan to replace it with PVC eventually and get rid of the S-trap. 

I just wanted to know if I could temporarily attach to the plated metal with PVC. I think I will see if I have a trap in my plumbing toolbox, if not, I can go buy one and put it on.

I'm trying to avoid having to do much work under the house since the last time I worked under there I somehow got a staph infection that took a few months to clear up.

I stuck a camera under the house in a couple of different spots and recorded. I'll have to get better video that shows a larger picture of where things are.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AvcjsjsrTM[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (Aug 24, 2015)

Think you will find that the new plastic tail will fit to the old trap.


----------



## zannej (Aug 24, 2015)

I went under again and found the drain coming out of the floor on the underside.
Looks like it goes from the 1 1/2" metal to 3" PVC





Also found some derelict PVC that was just left under the house





From eyeballing it, I think that joist is about 2.5" to 3" from the edge of the drain pipe. But I suck at eyeballing measurements. LOL.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 24, 2015)

I still think you can just undo both nuts remove the tailstock and replace it. Slide the nut and ring from the chrome one onto the plastic one and replace the trap. Below the house is a big job for not much gain until you get ready to do the whole thing down there.


----------



## frodo (Aug 24, 2015)

try this.............


----------



## frodo (Aug 24, 2015)

try this










loosen #2,#3,#4

remove 1 and 5

install new #5,  hand tite nut
slide 1 thru floor, into #2
start nut on #5

hold #5 [support it] with your hand as you tighten nuts
hold #1  with your hand as you tighten nuts
tighten #2


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 24, 2015)

Do you know where that drip is coming from (post 5, about 30 secs in)?


----------



## zannej (Aug 25, 2015)

Frodo, I can't really read much on that image-- aside from the snoopy dance. Too small. Thank you, though.

slownsteady, the drip is from the air conditioner. it slopes down from the AC but toward the end it slopes back up and the water is dripping out the end then running back up the pipe and dripping under the house. It's made quite a puddle.

I'm currently uploading another video-- its longer and I walked around my yard more so you can see what a total disaster it is. My brother just started shoving trash out the back door and threw his old boxspring, mattress, headboard/footboard and other junk out there.

Edit: video finally uploaded, but it seems like it cut some frames out and the quality was not great. 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agJX38H7jsI[/ame]


----------

